# Victoria's Secret Online store



## slowdownbaby (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi ladies!

I'm going to need your help again  I love some bikinis from VS but on their online store, the shipping to Portugal is 40 dollars!!! So it makes impossible for me to order from them.. Any of you know any online store which sells VS internationally? I've been searching for a year now and I can't find one :

Thank you!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 17, 2010)

Victoria's Secret is just that. I mean, they have their stores in malls and then they have their website. They only have the one website because they do ship internationally. Either you pay the shipping to Portugal or buy in store. That is your only options. Well, besides calling and ordering but again, you would have to pay the shipping. I hope this makes sense. VS isn't a brand that can be sold at other retailers online. You buy from them directly and them alone. Hope that helps.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Victoria's Secret is just that. I mean, they have their stores in malls and then they have their website. They only have the one website because they do ship internationally. Either you pay the shipping to Portugal or buy in store. That is your only options. Well, besides calling and ordering but again, you would have to pay the shipping. I hope this makes sense. VS isn't a brand that can be sold at other retailers online. You buy from them directly and them alone. Hope that helps. _

 

yes, it helped! Thank you  I'm really sad about that though.. they have really cool stuff :


----------

